# Zone 7 Rookie Gator Hunt.



## Hunter/Mason (Sep 25, 2009)

*Zone 7
*Location: Darien River, McIntosh Co.
*Date: 9/24/09
*Time: 4:00 a.m.

Anticipation was high as we idled slowly out of Blue N Hall Marina, just outside of Darien Ga. We were on our first aligator hunt. After two years of rejections I drew a tag.
We chose this location because we were there in January hunting on Sapelo Island and this was the only boat ramp we knew of. After two hours of scaning the salt marsh with spot lights we saw the first set of orange glowing eyes. Cale dropped the trolling motor and the stalk was on, we only got within 100 yards and the gator slipped under the water and never surfaced again. This brought back all the tension we felt as we launched the boat. As we rounded the next corner there was a second set of eyes, and the hunt was on again. Setting the trolling motor on 5 we were in hot pursuit. Closing the distance to about 30 feet I drew my bow and let the arrow fly. The only problem was I had 25 feet of line attached to the arrow, needless to say it fell short, and the gator was gone. Deciding to find new water to hunt we started idling again, and it wasn't long before more gator eyes were glowing. Easing up on the next one was more intense than any. He was laying with just his head on the bank facing away from the boat. At 10 feet I drew and released only to shoot over him. This gator was every bit of 9 feet long, with all the excitement of the shot, Cale never turned and the bow of the boat ran into the back of the gators head. I had several more oppourtunities, but failed to connect. As the night wore on the boat was skipping and didn't want to idle, and it was decided to head back. As we were easing back to the ramp, the orange glow of eyes brought the outboard to a stop. Easing down the trolling motor once again the hunt was on. Closing the distance slowly due to the battery being drained from hours of chasing gators in the tidal current. This was the last chance of the night, I drew and realeased when we were less than 10 feet from the gator. He rolled, splashed, and took off. Staying on top made it easy to get him to within harpoon range. Cale put the harpoon deep into the gators back, and he was gone again. We got along side of him and I finished him with a single shot to the back of his head with a S&W 40 cal. The gator was almost 7 foot long, and about 125 pounds. I was very proud of this gator, because I was hunting with my Dad and Brother, we didn't go with a guide, we did it in 1 night, and we were in our own boat. I wanted one of the monster 12 footers, but given the circumstances with the boat running the way it was, and only having 1 other night to hunt, I fell that we made the right decision to take what was in front us.


----------



## watermedic (Sep 25, 2009)

congrats on the marsh lizard!!


----------



## frog1 (Sep 26, 2009)

What a way to end the night.Sounds like ya'll had a little bit of it all in that one night.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hunter/Mason said:


> *Zone 7
> *Location: Darien River, McIntosh Co.
> *Date: 9/24/09
> *Time: 4:00 a.m.
> ...




   Nice gator guy's for that area.  Great story.    Nice to see
 family hunting together. 

    Those memory's will last a lifetime. 
   Tell that story often. 
Gary Frye   Happy acres expeditions


----------



## Michael (Sep 26, 2009)

That's an awesome first gator. The fact it took you "all night" to get him only adds to the flavor of the hunt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the gator.  I can't wait to go again.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't wait either. Hopefully my Dad will draw next year he has 3 rejections, and my Brother has 2. Maybe we will keep a 3 year circle of tags going.


----------



## HighyellerLab (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on a fine gator.  Those 12 footers are cool to get, but not fit to eat.  Next year we are going after one just like yours if Dad or brother get drawn.


----------

